# 11'-12' Colorado Season



## RamPainting LLC

October 26th our first day of pushing snow, I woke up to 13" of fresh snow at 4:45 AM  Looking forward to the next 8 months of plowing and riding snowmobiles. Will post up some action pics when the sun comes up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

13". That's a good way to kick off the season!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE

aw man I am so jealous I wish we would get some but seems I live in the wrong part of the US.
Wife does have an aunt that lives in Colorado, perhaps That is where we should winter at.


----------



## 496 BB

Comon! Its gotta be light out already!


----------



## ken643

Thats Awesome, 13 inches already, Enjoy!!


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Well It's been a hectic day to say the least, I find it funny that people that live here in the mountains still have bald ass summer tires on there cars and trucks for the first few storms. This snow was our third storm of October, but the other two where small amounts. I've seen a snow total at my house of 18" and it's still snowing. Here's a few pics I shot along the way, I hope tomorrow I'll have a little more time to point and shoot? The roads this morning where like a classic New England Ice storm.


----------



## RamPainting LLC




----------



## ken643

What kind of weather device is that? I like it, Great pics!!


----------



## justinizzi

I love it lets see more


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

justinizzi;1330945 said:


> I love it lets see more


x2..........


----------



## Dan85

13", Amazing! Good luck with your season!


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Dan85;1331017 said:


> 13", Amazing! Good luck with your season!


You as well!



ken643;1330931 said:


> What kind of weather device is that? I like it, Great pics!!


 Acu Rite, $49 bucks at Home depot


----------



## f250man

Man Im Jealous. Can wait for our winter to start here in the snow belt of N.E Ohio


----------



## ken643

Thanks, is that portable? or inside your house?


----------



## RamPainting LLC

ken643;1331042 said:


> Thanks, is that portable? or inside your house?


Just a home based weather station, here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Chaney-Instru...61X2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1319673377&sr=8-9


----------



## BUFF

*10/26 Front Range*

Being the first event of the year I focused on new accounts and making sure all was good, so nothing while I was out plowing. I did take a couple pics before and after I went out though. Not the greatest but at least it's something. 
1st pic is at 3am this morning, 2nd pic is a dry warm truck ready to go, 3rd pic is of the other truck when I got home this afternoon.


----------



## Banksy

I'm been looking forward to this seasons storm pics. Great start! 

Was that snow wet/heavy?


----------



## ddb maine

BUFF, When you get a moment. More photos of the OBS! or point me to the thread about that truck. That is a mean machine


----------



## BPS#1

I'm not from CO. Can I post pics in this thread?

I can't seem to find the the WY pic thread. lol


----------



## BUFF

ddb maine;1331426 said:


> BUFF, When you get a moment. More photos of the OBS! or point me to the thread about that truck. That is a mean machine


I've got some pics spread out in various threads, do a search and you should find them.
And thx ****** is a pretty cool truck. It only has 46K miles on it and it's really clean throughout.


----------



## tbone3

This just stressed me out beyond belief! I just handed out all my brochures last Sat!! Shoot i hope people start dialing my number....
Good Luck this season! Stay Safe.


Tom


----------



## BUFF

tbone3;1331743 said:


> This just stressed me out beyond belief! I just handed out all my brochures last Sat!! Shoot i hope people start dialing my number....
> Good Luck this season! Stay Safe.
> 
> Tom


The first threat of snow will get the fence sitters motivated to call. This past Monday it was 80 or so in Denver with snow fore casted for Tuesday night and Wednesday. That was all it took to get them calling.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

As fast as these storm come in and pound us, the sun returns to melt it away.


----------



## tbone3

BUFF;1331775 said:


> The first threat of snow will get the fence sitters motivated to call. This past Monday it was 80 or so in Denver with snow fore casted for Tuesday night and Wednesday. That was all it took to get them calling.


I hope so... We are supposed to get 4-6 this saturday in northern nj. I hope people call soon lol.

Tom


----------



## BUFF

tbone3;1331819 said:


> I hope so... We are supposed to get 4-6 this saturday in northern nj. I hope people call soon lol.
> 
> Tom


New Jersey is big enough to have a northern part.......:laughing::laughing: we have county's out here that are more than half as big NJ.
Just kidding, I'm a bit of a smart a$$. 
As soon as the media starts talking of the in coming weather you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## ken643

Love this picture!


----------



## tbone3

BUFF;1331833 said:


> New Jersey is big enough to have a northern part.......:laughing::laughing: we have county's out here that are more than half as big NJ.
> Just kidding, I'm a bit of a smart a$$.
> As soon as the media starts talking of the in coming weather you'll be a happy camper.


Yea i hope so. Gonna go to a few more tomorrow. and offer half price plowing tomorrow if you try me out or something like that.

Tom


----------



## RamPainting LLC

tbone3;1331847 said:


> Yea i hope so. Gonna go to a few more tomorrow. and offer half price plowing tomorrow if you try me out or something like that.
> 
> Tom


Don't sell yourself short! When I lived in CT people called the minute the snow started to fly. Man only if i could charge people here what I use to make in New England payup


----------



## tbone3

LOL yea im gonna try not to but since its my first year doing snow maybe offer a discount for the first plow. IDK just some ideas lol


Tom


----------



## BUFF

Tom don't do it, you'll have a hard time getting them to pay the full rate when it comes time. 
If anything offer a punch card type of thing, ten pushes gets one at 50% off the 11th push or offer referral discounts to all ready signed customers.

Ram you're a Yankee.......... bet you don't miss that part of the world.

I dug these up, not plowing pics but they do involve snow. Just awhile longer and it will be time to hit Rabbit Ears.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

an inch on the grass now and still snowing...phone keeps ringing...I've done estimates while out x-mas shopping before, nobody thinks snow until its in their face.


----------



## BPS#1

RamPainting said:


> Don't sell yourself short! When I lived in CT people called the minute the snow started to fly. Man only if i could charge people here what I use to make in New England payup


I absolutely agree. At least in my area there is more than enough work for some one that does what they say they are going to do.

Unlike a used car sales guy that promises you the moon and then sends you out of the lot in a POS beater.

I wouldn't sell a free or half priced service to any one just to get their work.
After they've been a long term great customer is plenty of time to start offering freebies.


----------



## tbone3

BPS#1;1332025 said:


> I absolutely agree. At least in my area there is more than enough work for some one that does what they say they are going to do.
> 
> Unlike a used car sales guy that promises you the moon and then sends you out of the lot in a POS beater.
> 
> I wouldn't sell a free or half priced service to any one just to get their work.
> After they've been a long term great customer is plenty of time to start offering freebies.


Sorry dude didn't mean to hi jack your thread! I Apologize!
Thanks man for the input! I appreciate it.

TomThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Its not "my" thread.
Few threads on internet forums remain free of the hijack.
I've seen ones get jacked from the first reply.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1331865 said:


> Tom don't do it, you'll have a hard time getting them to pay the full rate when it comes time.
> If anything offer a punch card type of thing, ten pushes gets one at 50% off the 11th push or offer referral discounts to all ready signed customers.
> 
> Ram you're a Yankee.......... bet you don't miss that part of the world.
> 
> I dug these up, not plowing pics but they do involve snow. Just awhile longer and it will be time to hit Rabbit Ears.


Yep. we'll have to get together, I'm at RE twice a week.



BPS#1;1332025 said:


> I absolutely agree. At least in my area there is more than enough work for some one that does what they say they are going to do.
> 
> Unlike a used car sales guy that promises you the moon and then sends you out of the lot in a POS beater.
> 
> I wouldn't sell a free or half priced service to any one just to get their work.
> After they've been a long term great customer is plenty of time to start offering freebies.


My niche is shoveling, 99.9% of the snow contractors leave a 3' high pile of snow in front of the garage doors and front door. That's awfully nice when you come home and rip the ski rack off your escalade  It takes 5 minutes, but pays off well.


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Yep. we'll have to get together, I'm at RE twice a week.
> 
> My niche is shoveling, 99.9% of the snow contractors leave a 3' high pile of snow in front of the garage doors and front door. That's awfully nice when you come home and rip the ski rack off your escalade  It takes 5 minutes, but pays off well.


You to be joking about leaving a 3' high pile in front of doors, not that I'm a fan of shoveling but it's part of the job. Besides getting out of the truck to stretch and grab some fresh air is nice.


----------



## tbone3

BPS#1;1332100 said:


> Its not "my" thread.
> Few threads on internet forums remain free of the hijack.
> I've seen ones get jacked from the first reply.


I was apologizing to the OP.

Tom


----------



## tastrike

bike I saw in town


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1332187 said:


> You to be joking about leaving a 3' high pile in front of doors, not that I'm a fan of shoveling but it's part of the job. Besides getting out of the truck to stretch and grab some fresh air is nice.


Wish I was, kinda pathetic.


----------



## BUFF

Unbelievable....

Well it started to snow about an hour ago, looks like a repeat of last week....payup

I'll take some pics while I'm out this time.


----------



## BUFF

*Just a boring one*

At my last stop I remebered to take a pic, nothing special but I was making bank and my kid decided to give the truck some bling too.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1337076 said:


> At my last stop I remebered to take a pic, nothing special but I was making bank and my kid decided to give the truck some bling too.


Nice!

We got shafted, 3.5 at the house and 1" in town. Everything was north this time around.


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Nice!
> 
> We got shafted, 3.5 at the house and 1" in town. Everything was north this time around.


I ranged between 3-7" over a 10mile drive, spring type stuff but no complaining.

Rumor has it theirs another round coming in over the weekend....


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here are the only two pictures that I managed to take. I finally got to put the new toy to use! After this storm, I'm glad that I bought the 12 footer instead of the 14. This snow was really heavy! I was pleased though, the lot in the pictures took 2-3 hrs with two skid steers last year and I managed to do it alone in and hour and a half. Hopefully I get faster throughout the season.

Accumulation was hard to pinpoint but we did have 2-3 foot drifts.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1337331 said:


> Here are the only two pictures that I managed to take. I finally got to put the new toy to use! After this storm, I'm glad that I bought the 12 footer instead of the 14. This snow was really heavy! I was pleased though, the lot in the pictures took 2-3 hrs with two skid steers last year and I managed to do it alone in and hour and a half. Hopefully I get faster throughout the season.
> 
> Accumulation was hard to pinpoint but we did have 2-3 foot drifts.


Oh way to one up me Tanner........ Brian and I were talking today about you guys down south, good to see you actually got to put the new toys to a test.


----------



## tls22

BUFF;1337076 said:


> At my last stop I remebered to take a pic, nothing special but I was making bank and my kid decided to give the truck some bling too.





cold_and_tired;1337331 said:


> Here are the only two pictures that I managed to take. I finally got to put the new toy to use! After this storm, I'm glad that I bought the 12 footer instead of the 14. This snow was really heavy! I was pleased though, the lot in the pictures took 2-3 hrs with two skid steers last year and I managed to do it alone in and hour and a half. Hopefully I get faster throughout the season.
> 
> Accumulation was hard to pinpoint but we did have 2-3 foot drifts.


Buff i love ur truck....it just seems like the perfect plow truck......Cold and tired that is one long push...seems like that tractor has no problem doing it.....Glad you both got some work in....Not to beat a dead horse, but has anyone heard from Marcus?


----------



## BUFF

tls22;1337604 said:


> Buff i love ur truck....it just seems like the perfect plow truck......Cold and tired that is one long push...seems like that tractor has no problem doing it.....Glad you both got some work in....Not to beat a dead horse, but has anyone heard from Marcus?


Thx, the truck does very well. It's a work in progress like most, I have a some stuff to do it; like spring bushing up front, shocks and air bags in all four corners. I just need to find the time. I just wish it was a super cab, I'm 6' 8" it gets a little cramped in there after 5-6hrs.


----------



## stang2244

tls22;1337604 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but has anyone heard from Marcus?


From what I've gathered he may have possibly started working with a friend of his who has a company out here. I saw a few of his mowers for sale on craigslist and saw him cruising around once in his buddy's lettered up truck. I don't see his truck around my area anymore either so I'm not entirely sure. He just vanished from here and lawnsite.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1338696 said:


> From what I've gathered he may have possibly started working with a friend of his who has a company out here. I saw a few of his mowers for sale on craigslist and saw him cruising around once in his buddy's lettered up truck. I don't see his truck around my area anymore either so I'm not entirely sure. He just vanished from here and lawnsite.


His website is still up and running but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I tried calling him the other day. His voicemail still has his company name on it.


----------



## BUFF

*Been about a month.......*

Well it's been about a month since the last plow-able storm for the Front Range, not much just about 3-5" depending where you were at.Only took one pic today,actually remembered to at my last stop.  Hopefully the ground we freeze up some before the next storm rolls in tomorrow night, man I hate dirt drives that aren't frozen.


----------



## BUFF

*Another 4-7"*

The Front Range picked up another 4-7" of fluff overnight. It's been cold so the dirt lane in my previous post did actually have a chance to freeze up a bit.
1st pic, One of my customers decided my driveway marker was a good place to put some decorations....whatever makes her happy I guess.
2nd - 3rd picTwo storms in two days and the piles are start to grow.


----------



## Sealer People

HI all, great pics. 
Buff, I really like that truck. Looks like its in great shape.

really hard to find the older style 350's out this way. 

we havent been lucky enough to get out plowing yet.


----------



## BUFF

Sealer People;1368399 said:


> HI all, great pics.
> Buff, I really like that truck. Looks like its in great shape.
> 
> really hard to find the older style 350's out this way.
> 
> we havent been lucky enough to get out plowing yet.


Thx, it only has 47K miles on it and no rust thanks to living in a hi plains desert.....

Yeah the east has had a strange fall from what I've seen and heard. It'll come soon enough and you'll want a warm dry spell to wash and maintain your stuff.


----------



## tls22

really nice pictures buff.....63 and raining here today.....totally expect a very mild winter....oh well....


----------



## BUFF

tls22;1371138 said:


> really nice pictures buff.....63 and raining here today.....totally expect a very mild winter....oh well....


Last Wednesday it was 65*, sun was out and shorts weather. Thursday we got 5", Friday picked up another 4-7", Sunday south of Denver picked up 4-6" and it was -10* plus wind chill. 
Just another typical Colorado winter......


----------



## BUFF

*11-14" fell yesterday*

Finally some dry Colorado fluff.


----------



## BPS#1

Either you were in Cheyenne yesterday or some body has a twin to your truck.
Right down to the spreader.



Maybe its a impersonator.


----------



## BUFF

Nope, never made it further than 20miles from home.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Brian, what do you paint? Do you do interior/exterior homes or auto?


----------

